# Best Sci-Fi Starship Designs



## Whitestar

In sci-fi tv, there are numerous types of starship designs. Some of them are ordinary, some are butt-ugly, and others are quite innovative and sleek. 

Here is a list of sci-fi shows/movies that contains starship designs:

Babylon 5

The starship designs of Earth Alliance comprise of mostly windowless boxes, but at least they had character. The Omega class destroyers come to mind and I love those rotating sections. Let's face it, any ship with a rotating section looks very*cool. Plus, I think the Starfuries and Thunderbolts are pretty cool too. Speaking of which, according to Straczynski, the Starfury was inspired by the Gunstar in the movie, "The Last Starfighter", but to me, it bears a striking similar appearance to the X-wing fighter. As for the Narn, they have some of the coolest ship designs I've ever seen. Warships like the G'quan, T'loth, and Th'nor cruisers qualify in this category. And let's not forget about the Minbari. They have the best designs compared to all the races combined. Warships like the Sharlin, Tinashi, Nial, Lintira, as well as the civilian ship, the Glider class transport are very beautifully designed. However, for best starship design in the B5 universe has got to be the Whitestar. What can I say? I'm biased!  

Farscape

Well, this is a tough one because I like ALL of the ships in Farscape. The Peacekeeper warships such as: the Command Carrier, Marauder, and Prowler are very original, to say the least, and great to look at too. Even Stannz's Salvage ship has an interesting design and has a lot of personality as well. The Farscape One module is pretty nifty too and will probably be the next generation of shuttles for N.A.S.A. in the near future. As for Moya, she is simply gorgeous! But my favorite starship design goes to Talyn, with Moya coming in a close second. 

Firefly/Serenity

If there was an award for originality, Firefly/Serenity ship would win first place, hands down. Some of the characters (who are not necessarily from the crew of Serenity) look at her as if she were an overworked and old rust bucket, but I love it. Its design signifies defiance and indepedence. If she could talk, I'm sure it would probably say something like this, "Hey, look at me. I'm different and unique. Personally, I don't care what you think!". In a way, it kind of resembles a firefly, which explains how it got its name classficiation. And I like the fact that it has a rotating section too, but unlike the B5 Omega Destroyers, it doesn't provide artificial gravity this way. Still, I love the ship just the same. The only thing I would add-on her would be weapons and she'll be all set.

Blake's 7

Okay, I'll admit it, the Liberator never really appealed to me from an aesthetic point-of-view. Oh sure, I found it to be an interesting design, but I never bought it as a warship that could take on the Federation because I've always thought it look too fragile and dinky for that. The three pylons which connected to the neutron blasters were very thin and looked like they were about to snap off like twigs. In fact, I'm surprised how they managed to stay in one piece whenever the Liberator went its maximum speed, which by the way wasn't often. Judging by is appearance, I think the Liberator would have been better suited for a diplomatic vessel, accompanied by a squadron of Pursuit ships for protection. Okay, onto Scorpio. This ship has gotten a bad reputation for being inferior to the Liberator and in a lot of ways it is, afterall, Liberator was the most advanced starship in the entire universe, but there's something about Scorpio that I find appealing. I can't really put my finger on it, I just like it. I think its because it has more of a utilitarian look to it. it has a more practical design, which doesn't have any thin pylons to support it. Plus, I really liked the interior of Scorpio because I thought it looked more futuristic than Liberator's, barring Slave's annoying inferior complex issue. 

Battlestar Galactica (old version)

This is perhaps one of the very best cool looking ships in sci-fi tv history! The design kind of reminds me of an alligator and yet, it has a certain sleekness to it. If the ship could talk it would probably say, "Stay out of my way, shrimp!". Gotta love those laser turrets! 

Battlestar Galactica (new version)

When I first saw Galactica's new look I was impressed. It looks very similar to the old one, except it has a more gritty and somewhat gothic tone to it. My liking to this mighty ship increased once I saw her in action. No lasers or energy weapons, just good old fashion projectile armaments, which makes it energy efficient. Those Raptors and Vipers are quite nice and also have a tough look to it too. Now, if I had to choose which version of Galactica as the best ship, I'd go with the new one because I love the ribbed-cage look on it. 

2001: A Space Odyssey

The Discovery ship is an interesting design with its spine extending to the aft section. But I was always more interested in its interior, specifically, those transparent buttons which resemble CD jewel cases. By the way, have you noticed that there are no labels on them? Which makes me wonder how those astronauts are able to distinguish each and every button. Hmmm.....

Stargate

The BC-303 Prometheus. is a spiffy design. I also like the interior of the ship, it looks militaristic, yet with a touch of futuristic flavor. The only thing I don't like about it (as well as all the ships of Stargate) are the fact that they use transporters, which was a blatant ripoff of Star Trek. Well, Trek is ripoff of Forbidden Planet, but that's besides the point. 

Andromeda

This ship has a bold and fresh look which sets it apart from Star Trek starship incarnations. In a way, it looks a like a horseshoe, but its also extremely sleek in a deadly kind of way. But its main bonus was the lovely Rommie! 

Star Wars

Wow, there are so many kinds of ships in this one that frankly, I don't know where to begin. I would have to say that my favorite ships in this universe are Boba Feit's Slave 1 and the Millenium Falcon. 

Star Trek

Personally, I never liked the starship designs in Star Trek because they were essentially all the same: A huge saucer, connected with a very thin neck, followed by a secondary hull with two cigar-like nacelles attached to it. Now, how many starships in Starfleet resemble this design? Nearly all of them! I understand the need to keep with tradition but come on! They all look virtually identical to the Enterprise design! So far, the only starship in Trek that sticks out from the norm is DS9's Defiant. While it wasn't exactly a pretty ship, I like the originality that went into its design. It kind of reminds me of a transformer in a way. 

So, there you have it. 

Next!


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Serenity


----------



## Pyan

Now that's a _cool_ starship!


----------



## Carolyn Hill

_Serenity_, yes.

Have you seen Starship Dimensions, the website that offers scale comparisons of starships?  It's geek heaven:  http://www.merzo.net/


----------



## manephelien

I think the Crusade Excalibur is an extremely cool ship.

There are far too many Star Wars ships to pick any, but I do have a fondness for the X-wing, and I agree that the B5 Starfuries look a lot like it.

My current favorite is probably the BSG Viper.


----------



## Omega

Babylon 5 I believe was the ground breaker in starship design when they were the first to use the "toaster" technology.

I think all of the star trek designs were boring, however I did like the galaxy class starships with their detachable saucer sections.


----------



## ScottSF

Bab 5 gets my vote for best designs.  Not only did they have fluid designes with living ships but also. . . dare I say it . . . COLOR!  When did it become a rule that ships had to be drab office colors on the outside


----------



## ScottSF

Brown Rat said:
			
		

> _Serenity_, yes.
> 
> Have you seen Starship Dimensions, the website that offers scale comparisons of starships?  It's geek heaven:  http://www.merzo.net/



best website ever!  Well, it was fun anyway.  Can't wait to show some friends.  Don't think I saw Red Dwarf or any Hitch hickers ships but bless them for all the work they did do.  If I missed the Dwarf let me know.


----------



## Carolyn Hill

ScottSF said:


> If I missed the Dwarf let me know.



Nope, you didn't miss it.  I emailed the site to request that they include Red Dwarf ships, but I bet they get tons of requests all the time, so who knows if they'll be able to keep up.


----------



## Steffi

I always liked the Romulan War Bird...

But for spooky effect...The Borg Cube


----------



## Kostmayer

I liked the Romulan Warbirds too.  Not all Starships were the same. The Nebula class was always one of my favourites - bit more practical looking then a Galaxy Class - the kind of ship I'd want if I still dreamt of being a Starfleet Captain, which I really don't anymore honest.


----------



## Lucien21

Never did get Blakes 7. Thought the ship was flying backwards.

Babylon 5 is probably the most realistic and varied with maybe Star Wars being a close second (The stupid overreflective silver ship from Ep 1 ruined it)


----------



## Kostmayer

Blake's 7 was a fantastic show, though I'll admit it had some dubious design work


----------



## Lucien21

What about Space 1999.

I used to have one of the Eagle ships as a kid.


----------



## Tau Zero

I admit i haven't seen all the ships mentioned. But i always had a love for the Andromeda Ascendant.  Very classy, very Art Nouveau.


----------



## Pyan

My original picture has disappeared, so;
One cool starship;


----------



## mosaix

Whitestar said:


> Blake's 7
> 
> Okay, I'll admit it, the Liberator never really appealed to me from an aesthetic point-of-view. Oh sure, I found it to be an interesting design, but I never bought it as a warship that could take on the Federation because I've always thought it look too fragile and dinky for that. The three pylons which connected to the neutron blasters were very thin and looked like they were about to snap off like twigs. In fact, I'm surprised how they managed to stay in one piece whenever the Liberator went its maximum speed, which by the way wasn't often. Judging by is appearance, I think the Liberator would have been better suited for a diplomatic vessel, accompanied by a squadron of Pursuit ships for protection. Okay, onto Scorpio. This ship has gotten a bad reputation for being inferior to the Liberator and in a lot of ways it is, afterall, Liberator was the most advanced starship in the entire universe, but there's something about Scorpio that I find appealing. I can't really put my finger on it, I just like it. I think its because it has more of a utilitarian look to it. it has a more practical design, which doesn't have any thin pylons to support it. Plus, I really liked the interior of Scorpio because I thought it looked more futuristic than Liberator's, barring Slave's annoying inferior complex issue.



My first job (in 1963) was with NCR. As well as cash registers and computers NCR also manufactured accounting machines.

I always thought that the Liberator set was pretty cheap and naff, but even more so when I recognised that part of the Liberator control console was the keyboard from an NCR class 32 accounting machine.


----------



## biodroid

Imperial Star Destroyers


----------



## Rodders

I used to love the look of the Star Fighters from Buck Rogers. Very Sleek.


----------



## biodroid

Battle Star Galacticas fighters


----------



## Rodders

New or old (and i think you're being deliberately contrary. LOL)


----------



## Constantine Opal

pyan said:


> My original picture has disappeared, so;
> One cool starship;


 
Pyan, I am _completely_ with you on this one. That is the most fantastic space craft EVER. No contest. The organic looking ones are I think. I particularly liked 'Gumtu', (not sure of the spelling!), the organic craft in the Star Trek TNG episode 'Tin Man'.


----------



## Rodders

I also liked the Icarus II in Sunshine. Functional and with the shield at the front, it made for some spectacular shots.


----------



## AE35Unit

Love the ship in Flight of the Navigator,its just so cool and there's a sense of wonder there because the people of earth get to see it do its stuff! I just wish we'd got to see its homeworld,and they never did make a sequel!


----------



## HareBrain

No contest! Commander Makara's battle-cruiser from *Star Fleet*!


----------



## Precision Grace

AE35Unit said:


> Love the ship in Flight of the Navigator,its just so cool and there's a sense of wonder there because the people of earth get to see it do its stuff! I just wish we'd got to see its homeworld,and they never did make a sequel!



Me too! I sooo want one!!


----------



## The Ace

Isn't, 'Firefly,' the one with Mi-24 Hinds devoid of rotors as transports ?


----------



## reiver33

Omega class destroyers from B-5; brute force Earth engineering at its best, although the Narn do have some class kit as well.

However, that opening shot of the Imperial Star Destroyer from the original Star Wars (now Ep 4)...I'm sold! Where do I sign up? With such cool ships they must be the good guys...


----------



## ktabic

reiver33 said:


> With such cool ships they must be the good guys...



Just remember, the dark side is the fun side! 

Gotta go with the B5 omega class destroyers myself.


----------



## clovis-man

My all-time fave ("Destroy the Earthman!"):


----------

